# Safety Driving



## الدكتور عدنان (10 يونيو 2009)

احد اهم فروع علم السلامه هو السلامه الفرديه اى التى تتعلق فى سلامة الفرد ومنها سلامة الاخرين 
ومن هذه الامور هى سلامة القياده للسيارات والاليات سواء فى العمل او الشارع او السياره الخاصه 
ونظرا للاحصائيات التى هى خير دليل على ان مستوى السلامه فى القياده فى ادنى درجاته فى العالم العربي 
وللاسف ليس لدينا تصور عن هذه المخاطر وكيفية اسلوب التعامل السليم والذى يتم ت طبيق ارشادات السلامه فى القياده فالسلامه فى القياده لها اسلوب معين فى كيفية خلق دارة للسلامه حول سيارتك اثناء القياده وهى ليست فقط تتمحور حول القياده بل تتعدى الى ثقافة الفرد فى القياده والتعامل والاهتمام فى عدد من الامور 
لذا قمت بعمل برنامج باسم القياده الامنه ولله الحمد هو تقريبا البرنامج المعتمد فى دولة الكويت لدى العديد من اهم الشركات العالميه فى تدريب موظفيها على القياده الامنه 

ويسعدنى ان اشاركم فى بعض النقاط المهمه فى القياده الامنه 

الاحصائيات 
عالميا

• مليونين و200 الف عدد الوفيات جراء الحوادث فى العالم سنويا
• 50مليون اصابه وأعاقه من الحوادث 
• 5480حالة وفاة يوميا بسبب الحوادث المرورية
• *40% من المصابين هم من دون الثلاثين عاما *
*• *60 % من حالات الإعاقة في العالم يرجع إلى حوادث المرور
• %10 من الأسرة في المستشفيات يشغلها ضحايا حوادث المرور في العالم 
• 2% هى نسبة تكلفة الحوادث المرورية من الناتج القومي للدول
• تعد حوادث السير السبب الثاني لوفاة الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 5 و29 عاما والسبب الثالث لوفاة الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 30 و44 عاما
• 800 مليار دولار سنويا قيمة التكاليف الناجمة عن حوادث السير في العالم 
منظمة الصحه العالميه 
*• **أن سبب الوفاة الناتج عن المرور سيتقدم في ترتيبه من السبب التاسع من بين 15 سببا آخر في العام 1990 ليصل إلى السبب الثالث كما هو متوقع في العام 2020 .*
*العالم العربي *
*• *عدد حوادث السير: 500000
• عدد الوفيات : 26000
• عدد الجرحى : 250000
• *قيمة الخسائر الاقتصادية: 25 مليار دولار*
*• **85%من الحوادث هى اخطاء البشرية وراء التي تقع في الوطن العربي*
*• *استخدام "الهاتف الجوال" أثناء قيادة السيارات فيما لايقل عن %6 من إجمالي عدد الوفيات الناتجة عن حوادث المرور 
• تقرير منظمة الصحة العالمية(إحصائيات حوادث المرور) الدول العربية ضمن الفئة التي تحتل المرتبة الأولى مع الدول الإفريقية
مقارنه
• نسبة حوادث المرور فى :-
• السعودية 1424 حادث لكل 100 ألف نسمة
• مصر 1959 حادث لكل 100 ألف مواطن
• الكويت 1799 حادث لكل 100 ألف نسمة 
• الإمارات العربية المتحدة 961 عن كل 100 ألف موطن
توزيع نسب الحوادث
• 70% سلوكيات السائقين من أسباب هذه الحوادث منها
• 20% سلامة المركبات
• 3% سوء الأحوال الجوية من الحوادث 
• *2% وعورة الطرق وعدم سلامتها في حوادث من إجمالي حوادث السير*
*• *5% تتوزع على الإهمال واللامبالاة وعدم التركيز الذهني أثناء القيادة وسوء تقدير حجم الخطر القيادة في حالة الإجهاد أو النعاس أو تحت تأثير الكحول والمخدرات.http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/video/2.flv
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/video/2.flv

مفهوم السلامه المروريه 
بمفهومها الواسع تهدف إلى العمل على توفير كل متطلبات السلامه والإجرإت الوقائيه للحد من أومنع وقوع الحوادث المرورية لضمان سلامة الإنسان والممتلكات .


مفهوم القيادة الآمنه
القياده الامنه اوالدفاعية او الوقائية هى قيادة مركبة اى كان نوعها بطريقة يتم بها تطبيق ارشادات السلامه ومن خلالها يستطيع بها السائق تلافي الافعال او التصرفات غير المتوقعة او غير المتنبأ بها من قبل الآخرين (سائقين- مشاة)وهو مايعني ان يقوم السائق بتطوير مهاراته الخاصة بقيادة السيارة ليستطيع تلافي الاخطار وهو مدرك لمسؤوليته الشخصية في قيادة مركبته دون التسبب في حوادث او اخطار على الآخرين الذين يشاركونه الطريق وان يقوم على تطوير المهارات وابعاد العادات السيئه والتى من المحتمل ان تكون خطره عليه او على ا لاخرين  
اهداف القياده الأمنة ​· الحفاظ على السائق ومن معه من الاصابات والمخاطر
· تطوير المهارات الشخصيه فى معرفة المخاطر ودرة الفعل 
· التدريب على القيام بالقياده بالاسلوب الأمن 
· المحافظه على الممتلكات والمنشأت من التلف او مخاطر أخرى 
· توفير وتنفيذ كافة اشتراطات السلامه المهنيه التى تكفل منع اى مخاطر يمكن ان تقع فى اصابات للعمال او بتلف للمتلكات ومنها ا لقياده 
· التدريب على كيفية التعامل مع انواع وانماط ا لسائقين 
· كيفية الابتعاد عن الاسباب التى قد تؤدى الى الحوادث من خلال السلوكيات 
· معرفة ما هى التصرفات فى المواقف الخطره 

السلامه فى السياره & القياده & التفتيش على انظمة السلامه


مثلث عناصر السلامه المروريه 
عناصر السلامة المرورية
إن محور السلامة المروريه يتمثل في ثلاث عناصر (المركبة ، الطريق ، العنصر البشري(


واهمها هو العنصر البشرى 
لان العنصر البشرى هو من يملك العقل وهم المحرك وهو المحور لذا يتركز اسلوب وبرنامج القياده الامنه على كيفية تكوير مهارات ومعارف العنصر البشرى من خلال السلوكيات والثقافة والحدود والقوانين ولانتباه وقراءة المؤشرات .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2009)

حقائق مرعبة
بارك الله فيك على التوضيحات


----------



## حمدطيب (13 يونيو 2009)

I am interested to study about general mobile equipment safety awarenessnotes 
so please any one have presntation power point arbic and english or vidio or


----------



## salbahr (17 مايو 2010)

i have a road safety campagin coming and i need some ideas please


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## KADI HSE (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور دكتور على الطرح المميز

الاحصائيات ليست جديدة و الكثير على دراية بها لكن الجميع يغمض الطرف عنها 

ارى الحل فى ثقافة الفرد السلوكية تجاة السلامة للحد من الاسباب التى لها علاقة بالعنصر البشرى

ما رايكم


----------



## HSE1 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ولكن اتمنى لو تطرح مقاطع فيديو للسلامه المروريه


----------

